

Teachers Feel Ignored In Education Debate - tokenadult
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=124280366&ft=1&f=5

======
dantheman
If you going to have public funded education, make it a voucher system where
the parents are allowed to send their children anywhere. Make the barrier to
entry low, I could imagine 2 or 3 teachers starting a 2 room school house
where they teach the curriculum they decide on.

Then parents and students can choose what type of environment they want.

